# Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne kidded twins Pictures added



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Mysti kidded a nice little doeling for us, so It's time to start the waiting thread for the next one. Yvonne is due the 23rd of this month (150 days) and has been working on her udder since January. Finaly this is not a FF, I need a break from FF's right now. :ROFL: 

This will be her 3rd kidding. I think her previouse owner said she had twins last year, so I'm expecting the same this year. ray: :kidred: :kidred:
She just turned 3 years old this month. Anyway her cha cha has started getting some puffy to it and she is still trying to fill up that udder. She dried flat as a pancake, so she's coming along with her udder now. Just shortly after her we have Ping (Alpine) and I'm not 100% on her due date because what I went off of was when I seen a messy tail since I never caught her in heat or the buck breeding. So we may up her date a little since her udder is coming in pretty quick just have to wait and see. She's a FF though :doh: 

I'll get some pics coming in the next couple days. May hold off to shave her though since the weather is going to turn cold cold cold this week.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne 17 days to go*

These are what I took yesterday. :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne 17 days to go*

She looks like one of my alpines minus the ears. LOL. She's a doll. Looks like we might have babies at the same time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne 17 days to go*

Nice udder!! I bet twins too...she's looking pretty deep and wide. :wink: :kidred: :kidred:

I have a 5th freshener due the same day....maybe my Binkey and your Yvonne will decide to go the same time :whatgoat:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne 17 days to go*

Pretty girl  Nice udder coming in,and I'm gonna bet twins to


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne 12 days to go*

Yvonne is coming along nicely. Tomorrow I'm gonna give her a birthing clip, probably go up on her tummy quite a bit too so we don't get so much hair in the milk when we start milking her. I'm excited about her not being a FF, I'm getting tired of little teats and kicking feet :laugh:

Ping is coming along well too, she's kinda leveled out on udder growth, so I'm thinking my date I seen a messy tail is pretty darn close maybe a day or two off, but not much more than that. She'll get a clipping to :wink: unfortunately she's a FF too. Dairy does all got to start somewhere right?

Anyway I need twin doelings so bad from Yvonne. Ping can have a little buck if she wants to although a girls is prefered, but Yvonne can not have bucks I want daughters out of her so so bad. :angel2:

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

Got her hair cut done :GAAH: there is so much hair in my feed room :GAAH: She was a wooly thing for sure. So I snapped a few pics to give a good reference of what she looks like at this stage. She's on day 139 today the sleepless nights will be starting soon. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

:drool: Very NICE!! I bet she doesn't go to 151!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

HeHe...I agree.... :hi5:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

Yvonne was acting a little off this evening. I'm not sure whats up with her yet, she's only at 139 days so she has at least another 5-6 days. Checked her ligs just to be sure and they are still hard, she just kinda picked at her feed and was looking at her tummy with a terrible look. I'll check her again later this evening


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

She still has hard ligs, but standing up a lot and looking at her tummy. She just has a bad look like she's in pain. I don't know what's up with her, but I'm keeping an eye on her. I just realized that she will be at day 140 tomorrow so if she does decide to kid early she should be far enough along now that the kids will have developed lungs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

The kids are big enough at this point that their moving around can cause her discomfort, they're running out of room.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 139*

Thanks liz, I feel a little better now knowing that they can get like this at the end. I've only had experience with FF and singles up to this point, so this is new to me. She's been standing all evening, she shares a large kidding stall with ping my other doe due in a couple weeks and ping has been sleeping in the hay like normal, but Yvonne is standing by the wall. I just pray she waits a little longer so they are not early.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 140*

She stayed up most of the night last night. Early this morning she finally decided to give it up and get some rest :ZZZ: Throughout the day she's been laying down quite a bit. She looked a lot better this morning, I don't know for sure but I'm thinking she must have had a kid pushing on things to cause her pain. She went to her food like normal today and ate well :cake:

I did the sniff test and she was normal smelling. Hopefully doe's, ray: :kidred: but so far on the sniff test, I've had 1 right on with the smell and 1 wrong so you just never know.

I did however notice while she was laying down she lifted her leg a little and then wagged her tail while it was clamped to her cha cha. I don't think we are going to make it to 150 days, so I'm just keeping an eye on her. I have her on camera. Haven't checked ligs this evening yet, but they were still there this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 140*

Praying.. it all goes well.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 140*

I just got back in from checking her ligs for the night. They are still hard, so we're good for tonight. She's eating like a cow right now though :laugh:

Also a note on the wagging tail clamped to her cha cha, Ping her stall buddy who is approx 133-135 days along is doing it as well, so must be discomfort or something.

All should be good for tonight though, she looks a lot better is eating well and she got some rest throughout the day. :thumbup:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 141*

Yvonne's udder has been filling pretty consistantly the past couple days. Ligs still hard and she hasn't had anymore of those off days. I'm getting so excited about her kids Praying for doelings.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 141*

Glad to hear all is well  And here's hoping and praying you get some nice doelings from your girl!!! I know the excitement, 3 girls are showing signs of getting closer and I am really excited too!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 141*

Hope your girls have easy textbook kiddings. We get to share the excitement, the waiting game is brutal. I wish she would go this week, the weathers been mild. My luck we will get another cold snap when she decides it's time to kid. Oh well, we kidded in the blizzard so we can handle a little cold if it comes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 141*

I am hoping the warmish weather sticks around here for awhile! Bailey is on 145 today and showing me no signs...Binkey will be on 145 next Wednesday..looks like we're in for ALOT of sleepless nights anxious to see babies!

Happy, healthy kidding vibes for all!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 144*

Yvonne is starting to soften around her tail head and is growing in udder every day. We are not quite there yet with the udder and she still has her ligs, so she might just make it to her due date.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 144*

Udder is getting big on Yvonne. She looks ready to milk, I can't wait till she has those kids and is milking. These FF are killing me, they kick and have small teats. She is on Day 146 today, I'm just waiting for her ligs to be gone one morning.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

Her ligs are gone this morning, maybe just a little bit on the left side at the top when I checked early this morning. Her udder is full full full and we will be on watch very soon! I have a grooming appointment at 9:00 am in the morning hope she doesn't keep me up all night, I need to be focused while I groom. She may have another day to go, but will just see how she progresses today and tonight. If I have to I can cancel the appointment and make it for another day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

Oh my ...she sounds really close...can you get someone else to check on her..if you have to be gone?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

I groom out of my home, so she will be well watched just hopeing she doesn't keep me up all night. It's gonna be hard to get up in the morning if she does.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

I just went out and took some pics of her udder and checked her ligs again. I could feel a little bit of a soft soft lig on one side, so I'm thinking she won't go tonight Yay! She will probably go tomorrow afternoon or night is my guess so far. She's close and today is 147 so babies soon :wahoo:

ray: :kidred: :kidred:

She doesn't even look prego anymore though, she probably just has a single cause she looks like she already had the kid and is just a milker. Oh well if she can throw me a doe I will be happy with just one.


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

Wow! I don't know much about udders but that one looks gorgeous. Fingers crossed for a doe.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

Yvonne's udder is very nice, She has really awesome capacity and one of the softest, supple and pliable udders I've ever had the chance to touch. Her teats are just the right size for comfortable milking and not too fat or skiny. Honestly I would love to put her udder on all of my doe's.

That's my opinion on it though, I'm still learning.

I was told by a fellow breeder that she lacked attatchments, so I don't know


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

Agh!!! Ligs are gone gone tonight, I think she's been working on softening all day and this evening they are gone no where to be found. She doesn't look like emenent labor or anything happening anytime soon, but the udder is tight and ligs are gone. I'll keep a watch on her tonight with the barn camera. She ate her grain good today and she's munching on hay like normal, so we wait and hope she doesn't follow the doe's code of honor to seriously!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

<~~~ Is new to the kidding world, she has nice udder's though. (My lil rose-bud doesnt have anything like that!)


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 147 (ligs are gone)*

:coffee2: So no kids last night. She had me on watch though, she was breathing faster and heavier than I've ever seen her doing at night. A couple looks at the tummy and scratch her tummy, but that was it.

About 11:00 last night thunderstorms rolled in, so I just thought yep this is gonna be the night. I caught my sleep where I could get it and maybe take a nap this afternoon when I'm done with my grooming appointment. I really don't see her making it another night and we will keep watch today also.

Around 3:00 this morning she decided she was no longer going to lay down and she's been like that for close to a few hours. Thunder storms are still off and on along with the rain.

:sleeping:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (ligs are gone)*

Sounds like she is close! I remember my doe that kidded last month wouldn't lay down for hours either leading up to her kidding.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (ligs are gone)*

Thats got to be my favorite moment! When you go out in the morning/evening to feed and she has and HUGE udder and no ligs. Nothing can compare to the excitement!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (ligs are gone)*

I agree...she is getting closer.... :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (ligs are gone)*

:stars: We have kids!

She had started nesting this morning, I watched a little. By afternoon she was starting to show signs of contractions hitting so I camped out in the barn. Around 3:45 she had them, first was the little girl :wahoo: (looks just like momma with a little frost) then a few seconds and she was pushing out came the boy, upside down and one leg bent back but he came out smoothly. The little buck looks like daddy. :greengrin:

We pulled the buck (going to sell as bottle buckling) and left the little doe for momma to raise.

Pics coming soon! Camera went dead on me and have to get that boy settled in up here at the house.

Wooohooo I'm so excited I got my little girl :dance:

No staying up all night for me! Yaaahooo


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (She kidded twins)*

Awww Congrats!!!!! I bet they are adorable!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (She kidded twins)*

Congratulations! And, Yvonne deserves a special treat for being so considerate to not make you wait up all night!  Can't wait to see pics.

BTW, that is an awesome udder!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (She kidded twins)*

Well, would love to post pics but can't find my battery charger, so I'm gonna have to get some back up batteries to use untill I can get it found just to upload to the computer. We ended up bringing the girl up to the house too, Yvonne came out of a dairy and has never actually raised kids before. She's more interested in cleaning the fluids off of herself at this point. I'm going to try to get the kid bonded with her tomorrow and see about getting her back to momma, but I can't risk the kid not getting moms attention. Both kids are doing well, still waiting on momma to pass the placenta but she's doing well also. Milked her colostrum for the kids she gave me over a half gallon. Yay, I'm gonna get some colostrum back logged in the freezer from her.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Yvonne Day 148 (She kidded twins)*

This is what her udder looked like hours before kidding![attachment=1:17mal40k]Yvonne udder hours till kidding.jpg[/attachment:17mal40k]
[attachment=0:17mal40k]strutted udder.jpg[/attachment:17mal40k]

A pic of both the kids, only minutes old
[attachment=4:17mal40k]yvonne kids.jpg[/attachment:17mal40k]

This is the buckling, we were going to sell him but after going over our herd goals we decided he would be more of an asset to keep for breeding.
[attachment=2:17mal40k]yvonnes buckling.jpg[/attachment:17mal40k]

Yvonne's doe We have great expectations for this girl.
[attachment=3:17mal40k]Yvonne doe kid.jpg[/attachment:17mal40k]


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! get those kids on her... she looks like she's going to explode!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

No worry. We milk twice a day, those were just pics of her udder hours before kidding. After she kidded we milked her out. She doesn't want to nurse the babies so we're just going to bottle them for now. Everyone is doing great and we have one more doe to go for february and we will be done untill april.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such gorgeous babies :leap: My goodness is that udder amazing and very :drool: worthy!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks liz, so do you think I should keep the buck? I've already kinda made up my mind to keep him, but would love some input.

Mom is Panaceas,krishellen,bellemaker, and Hogg's-hideaway

and the dad was Lucky*Star's, Oaks whisper, little orchard and quixote 

The sires line was milking buck's I think the sire would have milked this year had I kept him long enough but I know his sire and his sire sire both were milking bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I see with her rear udder and teat size/placement, if the fore udder looks just as good, I wouldn't hesitate about keeping her boy a buck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Let me first say I breed boer goats so an udder is not something I really look for. But I think that udder looks awesome. I think she also looks like an easy milker with those teats. I would keep the buckling as long as he produces udders like that in his kids. I would also retain the doe as a milker. Congrats they look really nice. How many times has she freshened?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW Look at that udder! My goodness! And the kids are just adorable!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

This will be her 3rd freshening. I've only had her since may of last year though so this is her first freshening with me. Thanks everyone on the congrats, I'm def keeping the doe and think I'll keep the buck too. Then I might try to retain another buckling out of a different line to use for the mom and sister.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Well if you decide to sell him....I would be interested!!!!!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

WOW look at that udder! She really has a beautiful udder. NICE! :drool: 

Congrats on a beautiful pair of kids too!

Tracy


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow! Amazing udder, and beautiful kids. I would keep that boy as a buck :wink:


----------

